# سؤال بخصوص خلق الإنسان



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

*مرحبا جميعا*

أكيد كلكم قرأتكم تكوين واحد فيما يتعلّق بالخليقة ، فبحسب المكتوب فإن الله خلق كل شيء بستة أيام واستراح باليوم السابع.

في الإصحاح الثاني من تكوين يعود الكاتب ليذكر خلق آدم وحواء بعد اليوم السابع . 

*سؤالي ينشق إلى قسمين :*

1- هل الإنسن يختلف عن آدم وحواء؟

2- في الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين ، بنقرأ كمان عن بنات الناس وأبناء الله ، فهل أبناء الله يختلفون عن أبناء آدم وحواء وبنات الناس يختلفون عنهم؟ أذكر أنني قرأت تفسير على أن أبناء الله هم من الملائكة (لا أذكر تماماً التفسير) ولكنني لم أجده مقنع كثير.


شكراً جزيلاً مقدّماً.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

1 --  مكتوب :اليوم عن الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة مثل يوم
2 -- الأنسان هو جنس البشر جميعاً ،الذين أصلهم آدم وحواء
3-- تقسيم بنات أو أولاد الله ، فى مقابل بنات أو أولاد الناس
يعنى أبناء الإيمان فى مقابل الآخرين
طبعاً هذه فكرة سريعة ، ولكنها كلها من الكتاب المقدس ، ويمكن تقديم الشواهد عليها عند طلبها


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

شكراً حبيبي مكرم على الإجابة السريعة ...

ولكن الترتيب الزمني مختلف ، أي خلق الإنسان يسبق خلق آدم وحواء ، وحتى الهدف من الخليقة لآدم وحواء مختلف..

شكراً إلك.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

وبخصوص أبناء الله وأبناء الناس
فذلك يتماثل مع المكتوب: أبناء هذا الدهر أحكم من أبناء النور فى جيلهم (عن الأمم  فى مقابل شعب الله )
وكذلك مكتوب عن آدم أنه : إبن الله
وفى ذات الموضوع يمكن الرجوع للشواهد : تك27: 46  ، عدد13: 22 ,33 ، 25: 1   ، تث9: 2  ، عزرا2: 9  ، نحميا10: 30 
ومثل قريب آخر ، هو : يختلطون بنسل الناس دا 2: 43
++++++++++++++++++++
ومعذرة عن عدم الإسهاب ، لظروف الوقت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

آدم هو إنسان
كلمة إنسان تشمل كل البشر ، بما فيهم آدم وحواء
تشمل كل جنس البشر بلا إستثناء


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

شكراً يا صديقي ..

معلّش تحمّلني شوي ... وأرجو أن تستفيض في الإجابة لأنو الموضوع بجد شاغلني.

بتعرف هذا الموضوع صديقي (الهرطوقي ) وأنا جلسنا وطلعنا بعقيدة جديدة  ... بجد يا مكرم رح أغلّبك معي ، الموضوع بالتسلسل الزمني والمكاني لا يتكلمان عن ذات الخليقة ، من الممكن أن أكون مخطيء لفهم النص بطريقة أوسع ..

شاكر لك ولأي شخص الإجابة


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2011)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *مرحبا جميعا*
> 
> أكيد كلكم قرأتكم تكوين واحد فيما يتعلّق بالخليقة ، فبحسب المكتوب فإن الله خلق كل شيء بستة أيام واستراح باليوم السابع.
> 
> في الإصحاح الثاني من تكوين يعود الكاتب ليذكر خلق آدم وحواء بعد اليوم السابع .



الإصحاح الثاني يُعيد ذكر الخلق بطريقة غير متسلسلة، فلا وجود لخلق جديد بل إعادة سرد الأصحاح الأول بصورة غير متتابعة زمنياً.





> 1- هل الإنسن يختلف عن آدم وحواء؟



لا، لا يختلف.



> 2- في الإصحاح الخامس من سفر التكوين ، بنقرأ كمان عن بنات الناس وأبناء الله ، فهل أبناء الله يختلفون عن أبناء آدم وحواء وبنات الناس يختلفون عنهم؟ أذكر أنني قرأت تفسير على أن أبناء الله هم من الملائكة (لا أذكر تماماً التفسير) ولكنني لم أجده مقنع كثير.



خطأ فالنص الكريم مذكور في الإصحاح السادس و ليس الخامس. فالرجاء الإنتباه للشاهد عند طرحك للسؤال.
و ابناء الله هي إشارة الى المؤمنين و ابناء بنات الناس إشارة الى بنات البشر الذين تاهو عن الله. للمزيد من التفسير راجع تفسير التكوين


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

شكراً زميلي My Rock ... معلّش أعتذر فأنا ما بحفظ الشواهد الكتابية ، ولذلك بالعادة أتجنّب الإشارة إليها منعاً لهيك موقف ... 
 



> الإصحاح الثاني يُعيد ذكر الخلق بطريقة غير متسلسلة، فلا وجود لخلق جديد بل إعادة سرد الأصحاح الأول بصورة غير متتابعة زمنياً.


 
شكراً للتوضيح ، ولكن ماذا عن إختلاف الهدف في خليقة الإنسان ، بمعنى أن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته وشبهه وأعطاه السلطان على جميع المخلوقات الموجودة على الأرض ، بينما خلق آدم ليعمل ويحفظ جنة عدن ..

فهل يوجد إختلاف في الهدف وفي مكان العيش؟


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً زميلي My Rock ... معلّش أعتذر فأنا ما بحفظ الشواهد الكتابية ، ولذلك بالعادة أتجنّب الإشارة إليها منعاً لهيك موقف ...





إن كنت صادق في بحثك، فعليك فحص المصادر و الشواهد قبل أن تسأل، فليس من الجدي ان تسأل عن نصوص من ذاكرتك و انت لم تعيد قرائتها.
 



MeToo قال:


> شكراً للتوضيح ، ولكن ماذا عن إختلاف الهدف في خليقة الإنسان ، بمعنى أن الله خلق الإنسان على صورته وشبهه وأعطاه السلطان على جميع المخلوقات الموجودة على الأرض ، بينما خلق آدم ليعمل ويحفظ جنة عدن ..
> 
> فهل يوجد إختلاف في الهدف وفي مكان العيش؟



لا يوجد إختلاف في الهدف، فلا الإصحاح الأول و لا الثاني يذكر هدف الخليقة اصلاً.


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

> إن كنت صادق في بحثك، فعليك فحص المصادر و الشواهد قبل أن تسأل، فليس من الجدي ان تسأل عن نصوص من ذاكرتك و انت لم تعيد قرائتها.


 
لا أتفق معك بخصوص الجدية أو الصدق في البحث ، ولكن أتفق معك بضرورة إعادة القراءة ... وأجد أنه من الخطأ (وأظن هذا خطأ منّي) أن أبحث وأتحاور في الإنترنت حيثُ لا نعرف من نتحاور معهم ، ولا نرى تفاعلاتهم وبالتالي نحكم مسبقاً عليهم ...




> لا يوجد إختلاف في الهدف، فلا الإصحاح الأول و لا الثاني يذكر هدف الخليقة اصلاً.


 
الإختلاف (كما رأيته) موجود في الأعداد التي تتحدّث عن السبب الذي من أجله خُلِقَ الإنسان
تكوين 1: 27، 28
27فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ. ذَكَرًا وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ. 28وَبَارَكَهُمُ اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*أَثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلأُوا الأَرْضَ*، وَأَخْضِعُوهَا، وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ

تكوين 2: 15
15وَأَخَذَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَوَضَعَهُ فِي جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ *لِيَعْمَلَهَا وَيَحْفَظَهَا*.

ما خططته بالأحمر هو ما أراه إختلاف في الهدف (التكاثر\التسلّط على كل ما في الأرض وما بين العمل وحفظ جنة عدن) .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

الله خلق الإنسان على صورته فى السيادة
خلقه على صورته فى القداسة
ولكنه لم يخلقه على صورته بوجه مطلق ، وإلاَّ لكان هو نفس الله ، وحاشا أن يقول أحد بذلك
وهو وضعه ، بعد هذه الخلقة المتميزة ، فى الجنة
ولماذا وضعه فى الجنة ؟ لكى يفلحها
فإنه لم يخلقه من أجل فلاحة الأرض ، بل ليمنحه عطاياه
ولكن الوضع فى الجنة هو الذى كان بهدف فلاحته لها
فليس تعارض بين الأمرين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

أما بخصوص أمره لهما بالتكاثر ، فذلك لم يكن منذ خلقة آدم ، بل جاء بعد خلقة حواء من جزء من آدم (ولذلك نقول أنها نصفه أى جزء منه) ، وبعد سقوطهم فى العصيان ، إذ أن المعصية أجرتها الموت ، والموت يؤدى للحاجة لحفظ النوع من الفناء ، بالتناسل ، لذلك فإن معرفتهما بأنهما عريانان ، وبدء المشاعر بالخجل من العرى وما يعنيه ، لم تبدأ إلاَّ بعد المعصية .
++ إذن ، فالأمر بالتناسل لم يجئ فى لحظة الخلقة بل جاء لاحقاً
فلا تعارض بين هذه الأمور ، لأنها أمور مختلفة


----------



## تيمو (5 فبراير 2011)

ما فهمته من كلام حضرتك وكلام الأخ ماي روك أن قصة الخليقة في الإصحاح الثاني هي عبارة عن تفاصيل أكثر لخلق الإنسان في الإصحاح الأول بغض النظر عن تسلسل الأحداث .. 




> فالأمر بالتناسل لم يجئ فى لحظة الخلقة بل جاء لاحقاً


 

هل كان يعرف الله أمر عصيان آدم وحواء لوصيته؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ما فهمته من كلام حضرتك وكلام الأخ ماي روك أن قصة الخليقة في الإصحاح الثاني هي عبارة عن تفاصيل أكثر لخلق الإنسان في الإصحاح الأول بغض النظر عن تسلسل الأحداث ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*قصة الخلق فى الاصحاح الثانى هى فعلا اعادة سرد لما تم ذكره فى الاصحاح الاول 
ففى بداية الاصحاح التانى يقول فأكملت السموات والارض وكل جندها 
اى ان عملية الخلق قد تمت 
ولكن ماذكره الوحى فى الاصحاح التانى عن ادم وحواء هو اعادة سرد خلقهما بشئ من التفصيل لتوضيح العلاقة الخاصة التى كانت بين أدم او الانسان بشكل عام وبين الله فى الجنة 
فأدم بالنسبة لله ليس كباقى الخليقة خلقه وبس 
لكن كان يجب توضيح انه يوجد علاقة خاصة بين الله وادم فى جنة عدن 
كما ان هذا الاصحاح يوضح الوصية التى اعطاها الله لآدم فى الجنة 
ففى الاصحاح الاول الذى كان يتكلم عن عملية الخلق ككل ذكر الانسان من ضمن مخلوقات الله 
ولكن لان الانسان هو تاج خليقة الله جاء فى الاصحاح التانى بشئ من التفصيل عن عملية خلق الانسان التى كان قد اعطى عنها صورة عامة فى الاصحاح الاول 

بالطبع الله كلى العلم كان يعلم ان ادم سوف يعصى الوصية ,الله كان يعلم بعلمه السابق الازلى لكنه لم يكن يريد ذلك ولكنه خلق الانسان حر الارادة والاختيار 
فبالرغم من علمه الا انه ترك ادم يختار بأرادته طريقه 
*


----------



## تيمو (6 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *بالطبع الله كلى العلم كان يعلم ان ادم سوف يعصى الوصية ,الله كان يعلم بعلمه السابق الازلى لكنه لم يكن يريد ذلك ولكنه خلق الانسان حر الارادة والاختيار *
> *فبالرغم من علمه الا انه ترك ادم يختار بأرادته طريقه *


 
شكراً زميلتي Nancy 2

الله كان يعرف أن آدم سيخطيء ، فهل هذا يعني أنه وضع لهم الشجرة (ككمين) له؟ ما أعنيه أن الله قصد منذ البداية أن يُخطيء آدم ، لأنه لو لم يُخطيء لن يحدث هدف الخلق من حيث (التكاثر)؟ 

وأين هي الإرادة الحرة أن تقول لشخص: إذا عصيت أمري ستموت؟ لماذا تكون الإرادة الحرة والإختيار مرتبطة بالعقاب والثواب؟ 

وسؤال آخر: إذا كانت أجرة الخطيئة هي الموت ، وبسبب سقوط الإنسان الأول دخل الموت لعالمنا ، فلماذا تموت الكائنات الحية الأخرى بسبب ما قام به آدم؟

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## Desert Rose (7 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً زميلتي Nancy 2
> 
> الله كان يعرف أن آدم سيخطيء ، فهل هذا يعني أنه وضع لهم الشجرة (ككمين) له؟ ما أعنيه أن الله قصد منذ البداية أن يُخطيء آدم ، لأنه لو لم يُخطيء لن يحدث هدف الخلق من حيث (التكاثر)؟
> 
> ...



*الله يعمل كمين ؟ سامحنى ده يبقى اله مريض لايستحق العبادة ابدا 

لا ,الله فى الجنة عمل كل شئ لآدم ,خلقه على صورته ,كان ادم هو المخلوق الوحيد اللى عنده عقل وارادة حرة ,هو المخلوق الوحيد اللى كان عنده علاقة مباشرة مع الله ,الله باركهم ,بارك ادم وحواء واعطاهم سلطان على باقى المخلوقات والارض كلها 

كل هذة المميزات اعطيت لآدم فى الجنة واهمها كلها انه الله نفسه كان على اتصال مباشر بيه 

طلب الله من ادم طلب بسيط ,مش علشان يعمله كمين ويوقعه فى الغلط وبعدين يحاسبه 

لا ,ده كان طلب طاعة بسيط ,لو كان ادم نفذه وسمع الكلام كان هيبقى رد منه على كل الحب اللى الله قدمه فى الاول 

الله قدم محبة كبيرة لآدم وكان منتظر من ادم انه يرد هذا الحب بفعل طاعة بسيط ويكون بأختيار حر من ادم 

ادم كان قدامه كل شجر الجنة ماعدا هذة الشجرة ,لماذا يترك كل شجر الجنة وعلاقة الرائعة بالله ويشتهى ويطمع فى شجرة واحدة وهو يعلم انه سيفقد علاقته بالله بعدها ؟

ثم ان الله لم يعاقب ادم ولم ينتقم منه ولكن ماحدث لآدم وحواء عندما طردهما الله من الجنة كان النتيجة الطبيعية لتعديهما على وصايا الله 

اجرة الخطية هى موت يعنى نتيجة الخطية هى موت 

الله مقالش لآدم لو اكلت من الشجرة ديه هموتك ,لا قاله لو اكلت منها موتا تموت ,يعنى ستكون النتيجة الطبيعية للعصيان هو الموت اى الانفصال عن الله نتيجة الخطية والتعدى 

اذا هو لم يكن عقاب بمعنى ان الله كان بينتقم من ادم لكنه كان نتيجة لرغبة ادم وحواء فى الانفصال عن الله والتعدى على كلامه 

شوف الحية لما كلمت حواء عن الاكل من الشجرة قالتلها ايه ؟قالت لا ده الله عارف انكم يوم ماتكلوا من هذة الشجرة تصيران مثل الله ,الحية لعبت على الوتر الحساس عند ادم وحواء 

وهو الطمع والرغبة فى انهم يصيروا مثل الله ,تمام زى ابليس نفسه عندما كان ملاك كان زهرة بنت الصبح وتكبر واراد ان يصير مثل الله مثل العلى 

الانسان (ادم ) رفض الله ,رفض ان يكون تحت سلطان الله واراد الانفصال وقد كان له ما اراده 

الكائنات الاخرى تموت وتنتهى لانها لم تخلق من الاساس لتكون خالدة 

اما الانسان فهو خلق على صورة الله ,والله لايموت ,الله ازلى ابدى 
وخلق الانسان وغرضه ان يعيش الانسان الى الابد ولكن عندما دخلت الخطية دخل الموت الى العالم 

واصبح يوجد نوعان من الموت ,موت الجسد وفناءه وهذا لايعنينا كمؤمنين لاننا سنعيش مع الله للابد فى الحياة الابدية 

والثانى هو الموت الابدى ,وهذا سيكون للاشرار الذين رفضوا خلاص الله المقدم فى يسوع المسيح وحتى هؤلاء روحهم خالدة ايضا ولكن للاسف فى العذاب الابدى 

اذا فى جميع الاحوال روح الانسان خالدة سواء فى السما او فى جهنم 

لان غرض الله من خلق الانسان هو ان يعيش للابد 

اما باقى المخلوقات فهى لم تخلق على صورة الله اذا هى ليس مخطط لها ان تعيش للابد اساسا 

بالاضافه الى ان خطية ادم فى الجنة سببت اللعنه لكل الارض وافسدت الخليقة كلها وليس فقط علاقة ادم بالله 




*


----------



## تيمو (7 فبراير 2011)

*شكراً زميلتي Nancy2 على الشرح ، لي تساؤلات بخصوص ما كتبتي سأسألها لاحقاً بعد إذنك 

سؤال آخر بخصوص قصة الخلق ، وهو مرتبط أيضاً بقصة أيوب، إذا قلنا أن محضر الله محضر مقدّس ، فكيف يستطيع إبليس دخول الجنة في قصة الخلق، وكيف له أن يدخل لمحضر ربنا ليشتكي أيوب عند الله؟ وكيف لإبليس أن يتواجد في محضر الله؟

شكراً جزيلاً*


----------



## Critic (9 فبراير 2011)

> *الله كان يعرف أن آدم سيخطيء ، فهل هذا يعني أنه وضع لهم الشجرة (ككمين) له؟ ما أعنيه أن الله قصد منذ البداية أن يُخطيء آدم ، لأنه لو لم يُخطيء لن يحدث هدف الخلق من حيث (التكاثر)؟
> *



*لم يكن كمين او فخ لانه انبهه بالامر مسبقا و الا لما فعل*

*لو لم يضع الشجرة و الوصية لكان هذا اجبار ضمنى على طاعة الله*
*لو لم يكن هناك حرية او منفذ ليكسر الوصية لظل خاضعا دون ادنى اختيار*
*فما فائدة الارادة و الحرية ان لم يكن هناك خيارات متاحة و عليك ان تتحمل نتيجة اختيارك الذى تعلمه مسبقا ؟*

*و لا تنسى كانت توجد ايضا شجرة الحياة و لو كان اكل منها كان سيحيا الى الابد فهل الله وضعها له كمين ايضا ؟*
*خلى نيتك حلوة *

*



			وأين هي الإرادة الحرة أن تقول لشخص: إذا عصيت أمري ستموت؟ لماذا تكون الإرادة الحرة والإختيار مرتبطة بالعقاب والثواب؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ليس عقاب و لا ثواب فهذا ليس فكر مسيحى*
*الله نور و خير*
*اذا رفضت الله و دخل الظلام داخلك فكيف ستخطلك بالنور ؟*
*لا يمكن ان تكون فاسدا فى حضرة الله و نتيجة بديهية ستنفصل عنه*


*



			وسؤال آخر: إذا كانت أجرة الخطيئة هي الموت ، وبسبب سقوط الإنسان الأول دخل الموت لعالمنا ، فلماذا تموت الكائنات الحية الأخرى بسبب ما قام به آدم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا عزيزى الموت المقصود ليس موتا جسديا فقط بل موت ادبى و روحى*
*الميت روحيا و ادبيا هو المنفصل عن الله مصدر الحياة*
*و بعد موته الجسدى لا يقدر ان يجتمع مع الله*
*هذا هو الموت الذى دخل الى العالم*
*اما الموت البيولوجى للكائنات فهو ليس نتيجة لاى شيئ بل سلسلة حياة طبيعية مؤقتة لكائنات بلا روح !*
*و لم يقل احدا ان موتهم بسبب ما فعله ادم !*
*بل لم يخلقهم الله للحياة الابدية !*

*تخيل لم تكن تموت !!*


----------



## Critic (9 فبراير 2011)

*



إذا قلنا أن محضر الله محضر مقدّس ، فكيف يستطيع إبليس دخول الجنة في قصة الخلق، وكيف له أن يدخل لمحضر ربنا ليشتكي أيوب عند الله؟ وكيف لإبليس أن يتواجد في محضر الله؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عزيزى ما هو محضر الله ؟*
*هل تتخيل ان الله يحضر فى اماكن معينة و اخرى لا ؟*
*الله موجود فى كل مكان و يسمح للشيطان بالتواجد و الكشوى من عظم تأنيه و رأفته*

*فأذا كان لا يمكن للشيطان ان يتواجد فى حضرة الله فما كان له وجود من الاساس لان الله حاضر فى كل مكان*

*لقد تجرأ الشيطان على تجربة السيد المسيح ايضا و تجرا على ان يعرض عليه ان يسجد له... فلماذا لم تضيف هذا ؟*

*هل تظن ان الله اله سادى ثورى سيشيط غضبه و يقول : كيف تجرأ يا شيطان ان تقول هذا لى انا الجبار المتعالى المتكبر !*

*لا عزيزى الله لا يضع رأسه برأس مخلوقاته و لا يتاثر بهذه الافعال و يسمح بها بكل بساطة لتحقيق العدل او الحرية او حتى الفائدة لنا كما فى قصة ايوب حيث خزى الشيطان و اثبت زيف ادعائه و اشتكائه على ايوب او عظة لنا كما فى التجربة على الجبل و علمنا كيفية الانتصار ببساطة على تجارب الشيطان و سحقه تحت اقدامنا او فى قصة ادم تحقيقا للحرية فها قال الله وصيته و ها قد عرض الشيطان كذبته فمن ستطيع و من ستصدق و من ستختار ؟!*

*شكرا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 فبراير 2011)

ملحوظات صغيرة لو سمحتم
1 + وصية عدم الأكل من الشجرة المعينة ، كانت وصية سهلة ، لأن عنده الكثير من الشجر الآخر
كما كانت وصية منطقية ، لأن الاكل كان هو الشيئ الوحيد الذى تحت سيطرة آدم بالسلب والإيجاب
إذ لا مجال لوصايا أخرى ، مثل : لا تقتل ، لا تزنى ، لا تسرق ...... إلخ ، لأن الظروف لم تكن تتناسب مع وصايا كهذه  ، إذ كانت خارج نطاق الممكن حدوثه
2 ++ كل عطايا الله مجانية ، ولكنها دائماً مشروطة بالثبات فى طاعة الله ، فإن إنفصلنا عن طاعته ، إنفصلنا عن عطيته 
3 ++ يوجد فارق ، فى الأصل ، بين الحيوانات المخلوقة قطعاناً متوالدة ، فالموت مرتبط بالتناسل ، أو أن التناسل هو علاج للموت ، لمنع إنقراض النوع
ولكن آدم كان مخلوقاً متميزاً ، كان قد أخذ الوعد بالحياة ، بشرط عدم العصيان
ففى هذه الحالة المستديمة الحياة ، لم يكن آدم مهدداً بالموت ، وبالتالى لم يكن جنسه البشرى مهدداً بالإنقراض
وبالتالى لم يكن محتاجاً للتناسل لحفظ نوعه من الإنقراض
فالموت والتناسل متلازمان
مثلما قال الرب عن أهل القيامة :
لا يتزوجون ، لأنهم لن يموتوا بعد


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2011)

شكراً زميلي critic ومكرم ... اسمحو لي أن أأجل أسألتي عن ما كتبتوه لاحقاً ..

لماذا قال الله هذا الكلام إن كان بالحقيقة يُريد خلاص البشرية؟ 
*وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر والان لعله يمد يده وياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا وياكل ويحيا الى الابد*

ولماذا قال لآدم عند طرده:* الأرض التي اخذت منها؟*


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

> *لماذا قال الله هذا الكلام إن كان بالحقيقة يُريد خلاص البشرية؟
> وقال الرب الاله هوذا الانسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر والان لعله يمد يده وياخذ من شجرة الحياة ايضا وياكل ويحيا الى الابد
> *



*حينما اخطا الانسان و فسد و تلوثت طبيعته لم يشأ الله ان يترك الانسان فى الجنة حتى لا ياكل من شكرة الحياة و يحيا فى ذلك الفساد الى الابد*
*لذلك طرده من الجنة و هذا "لانه بالحقيقة يريد خلاص البشرية" و قد اعطى الوعد "نسل المرأة يسحق رأس الحية"*

*



			ولماذا قال لآدم عند طرده: الأرض التي اخذت منها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الاصحاح 3 :*
*19 بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».*

*اى ستموت و تدفن و تتحلل فى الارض !*
*ما المشكلة فى هذا ؟ *


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2011)

لا النص الذي عنيته هو موجود في عدد 23
*فأخرجه الرب الإله من جنة عدن ليعمل الأرض التي أُخذ منها*

شكراً


----------



## Critic (10 فبراير 2011)

> النص الذي عنيته هو موجود في عدد 23
> *فأخرجه الرب الإله من جنة عدن ليعمل الأرض التي أُخذ منها*
> 
> شكراً


*هل عمل الارض بعد خروجه من الجنة ينفى حب الله له الذى دفعه ليخلقه ؟*
*لو كان عمل الارض هو هدف الخلق لخلقه ليعمل فى الارض مباشرة دون جنة و لا غيره*
*بعد خطية الانسان نزل الى الارض و عمل بالكد و الجهد ليأكل من عرق وجهه و لم تكن تلك هى الحالة التى خلق عليها*
*شكرا*


----------



## تيمو (10 فبراير 2011)

> *هل عمل الارض بعد خروجه من الجنة ينفى حب الله له الذى دفعه ليخلقه ؟
> *



الصراحة لم أجد أي آية في تكوين تدل على أن الله خلق آدم لأنه يحبه. بل خلقه ليعمل الجنة .. كيف تستدل على أن الله خلق الإنسان بسبب أنه يحبه؟ 


*



لو كان عمل الارض هو هدف الخلق لخلقه ليعمل فى الارض مباشرة دون جنة و لا غيره


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
لكنه يقول، أنه وضعه في الجنة ليعملها ويحفظها.

معلش زميلي تحمّلني ، أنا عم بسأل بسأل لأني بحاول أفهم نقطة في راسي بشاركك فيها لاحقاً ...

*وأخذ الرب الإله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها*

هل من الممكن أن يكون قد أخذه من الأرض ؟ ولذلك قال: الأرض التي أُخذت منها؟


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

*



			الصراحة لم أجد أي آية في تكوين تدل على أن الله خلق آدم لأنه يحبه. بل خلقه ليعمل الجنة .. كيف تستدل على أن الله خلق الإنسان بسبب أنه يحبه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*انا اسف ردى كان على موضوع اخر اختلط على*
*على العموم اجابت سؤالك هنا فى الموضوع اللى خلطته :*
*لماذا خلق الله الانسان ؟*

*



			وأخذ الرب الإله آدم ووضعه في جنة عدن ليعملها ويحفظها

هل من الممكن أن يكون قد أخذه من الأرض ؟ ولذلك قال: الأرض التي أُخذت منها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا اخى الفاضل لقد خلق الله ادم من اديم الارض اى تراب الارض*
*و هذا معناه اخذه من الارض*
*اى اول ما خلقه من الارض وضعه فى الجنة*

*و هذا يفسر ايضا " بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا"*
*تراب و الى تراب يعود*
*اى يموت*

*وضح لى ايه المشكلة ؟*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

المشكلة:
1- أن هدف الخليقة في تكوين هي ذاتها في أساطير الآلهة ، التي خلقت الإنسان ليعمل الأرض ... التشابه في قصة تكوين في هذه الجزيئية بالذات كبيرة جداً ... قرأت كتاب أسمه من ألواح سومر إلى التوراة ، يتحدّث فيه عن قصص متشابه بين الأساطير وهنا.

2- آدم ليس الإنسان ، فالله خلق آدم وخلق الإنسان ، والدليل أنه خلق الحيوانات لاحقاً لآدم ليرى له معين نظير له في الإصحاح الثاني. عكس قصة الخليقة في الإصحاح الأول التي كانت خليقة الإنسان آخر يوم.

3- حواء لا قيمة لها ، والحب مقتصر على آدم (على فرض أن هدف الخلق هو المحبة) ، فالله لم يُشارك حواء بهذه المشاعر ، بل هي خُلقِت لآدم.

شكراً ... وغلّبتك معي


----------



## Critic (11 فبراير 2011)

> المشكلة:
> 1- أن هدف الخليقة في تكوين هي ذاتها في أساطير الآلهة ، التي خلقت الإنسان ليعمل الأرض ... التشابه في قصة تكوين في هذه الجزيئية بالذات كبيرة جداً ... قرأت كتاب أسمه من ألواح سومر إلى التوراة ، يتحدّث فيه عن قصص متشابه بين الأساطير وهنا.


*الكلام هنا بالدليل سيدى الفاضل*



> 2- آدم ليس الإنسان ، فالله خلق آدم وخلق الإنسان ، والدليل أنه خلق الحيوانات لاحقاً لآدم ليرى له معين نظير له في الإصحاح الثاني. عكس قصة الخليقة في الإصحاح الأول التي كانت خليقة الإنسان آخر يوم.


*لا عزيزى تم النقاش فى هذا الموضوع و الاخوة اوضحوا لك فما معنى ان تعيد قول هذا ؟*
*هل النقاش بلا معنى ؟*



> 3- حواء لا قيمة لها ، والحب مقتصر على آدم (على فرض أن هدف الخلق هو المحبة) ، فالله لم يُشارك حواء بهذه المشاعر ، بل هي خُلقِت لآدم.


*كيف استنتجت هذا ؟*
*لقد خلقها من ضلع ادم لكى يشعر ادم باهميتها و لو كانت كالامة لادم او بلا اهمية لما كان الحاجة لخلقها من ضلعه و لخلق له اكثر من واحدة !*
*لا يا غالى لقد اخطأت*
*الكتاب يقول :*
*لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ (غل 3 : 28)*
*و يقول "ليس الرجل من دون المرأة و لا المراة من دون الرجل" و يقول "ايها الرجال احبوا نسائكم كأنفسكم"*
*و الكتاب يقول "احب الله العالم" و لم يقل الرجال فقط !*
*و حينما اعطانا نعمة البنوة و الميراث لم يعطينا للرجال فقط بل اعطاها للجميع*


*يا غالى اذا كانت تلك الامور مترسخة فى عقلك و لا تريد النقاش فيها و تعرضها بصيغة و كانها ثوابت فلماذا تفتح موضوع للنقاش ؟*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

*



يا غالى اذا كانت تلك الامور مترسخة فى عقلك و لا تريد النقاش فيها و تعرضها بصيغة و كانها ثوابت فلماذا تفتح موضوع للنقاش ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
زميلي ... أنا كنت أوضح أنني سأضع أسألتي لاحقاً عن ماذا كان يكتبوه الزملاء ... ارجع لجميع مدخلاتي ... 

لو كانت ثوابت لما وضعتها ، ولما دخلتُ هنا من الأساس ، ولما أزعجتك يا صديقي .. ولكن كنتُ أأجل جميع مداخلاتي إلى أن أنهيت من كل النقاط التي أردتُ أن أسألها ومن ثم جمعتها في نقاط ... 

لي عودة لاحقاً ...
شكراً زميلي
*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> المشكلة:
> 1- أن هدف الخليقة في تكوين هي ذاتها في أساطير الآلهة ، التي خلقت الإنسان ليعمل الأرض ... التشابه في قصة تكوين في هذه الجزيئية بالذات كبيرة جداً ... قرأت كتاب أسمه من ألواح سومر إلى التوراة ، يتحدّث فيه عن قصص متشابه بين الأساطير وهنا.
> 
> 2- آدم ليس الإنسان ، فالله خلق آدم وخلق الإنسان ، والدليل أنه خلق الحيوانات لاحقاً لآدم ليرى له معين نظير له في الإصحاح الثاني. عكس قصة الخليقة في الإصحاح الأول التي كانت خليقة الإنسان آخر يوم.
> ...



*انت تقصد الالواح السومرية واسطورة الخلق البابلية ؟

فى هذة الاسطورة البشرية التى تعتبر عمل ادبى بشرى بحت قصة الخلق هى عبارة عن صراع بين الالهه الصراع بين الاله مردوخ والالهه تيامات 

فهى عبارة عن اساطير عن تعدد الالهه عند الوثنيين 

الله قال نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ,وهذا دليل محبة الله للانسان لانه خلقه على صورته ومثاله 

بالنسبة لحواء ,لو لم تكن بلاقيمة ,لماذا لم يخلق الله لادم اكثر من واحدة ؟لماذا واحدة فقط 

يقول الرسول بطرس بالروح القدس فى رسالة بطرس الاولى 3 :7 

"ايها الرجال كونوا ساكنين بحسب الفطنة مع الاناء النسائى كالآضعف معطين أياهن كرامة كالوارثات ايضا معكم نعمة الحياة "

اذا كانت المرأة خلقت فقط من اجل ادم فلماذا ترث معه نعمة الحياة الابدية ؟ لماذا لاتنتهى من الوجود بمجرد انتهاء الحياة وانتهاء حياة ادم ؟

لماذا يقدم لها الله خلاصا هذا مقداره مثلها مثل ادم ؟

لى عودة مرة اخرى بحسب وقتى 
*


----------



## تيمو (11 فبراير 2011)

شكراً Nancy2

ولكنني أرى أن وضع المرأة اختلف في العهد الجديد إختلاف كلّي ... إنما ما أراه أن فهمنا لهدف الخلق أساسه العهد الجديد ... 

هل قرأتي هذا الكتاب؟ الهدف من الخلق بحسب الأسطورة السامرية هو لأن الآلهة أرادت أن يكون شخص ليشتغل عنها في الأرض ، ولذلك قاموا بخلق الإنسان من تراب ... 

فهناك تشابه ما بين الأسطورة وسفر تكوين ، لا أدري إن كان سببه فترة السبي ، وهل هذا يعني أن تكوين كُتِبَ لاحقاً بعد العودة من السبي؟

شكراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> شكراً Nancy2
> ...
> 
> هل قرأتي هذا الكتاب؟ الهدف من الخلق بحسب الأسطورة السامرية هو لأن الآلهة أرادت أن يكون شخص ليشتغل عنها في الأرض ، ولذلك قاموا بخلق الإنسان من تراب ...
> ...



*عزيزى Metoo سأرد على موضوع قصة الخلق السومرية وسأعود مرة اخرى للرد على موضوع المرأة 

انت ياعزيزى ترى التشابه بين سفر التكوين وقصة الخلق السومرية ولا ترى الاختلاف 

فقصة الخلق فى الالواح السومرية هى عبارة عن تجميع لاساطير شعوب الشرق الوثنية 
واكبر ختلاف بينها وبين سفر التكوين هو تعدد الالهه فهى تتكلم بشكل كبير عن تعدد الالهه والصراع بينها 

شوف ياعزيزى المعروف عن الاساطير انها ترتقى تصاعديا ,بمعنى ان حدة الاسطورة  وكثرة الخيال والخرافات والزيادات بها تزيد مع الزمن لانها تتناقل من جيل لجيل فيضيف كل جيل شئ ما على الاسطورة فتصبح اكثر فى التعقيد والتفاصيل والخرافة من بدايتها 

فاذا قلنا ان موسى اخذ اسطورة الخلق من الالواح السومريه ,يكون هذا شئ غير بديهى ,لانه بالرغم من وجود تشابه ظاهرى الا انه يوجد اختلاف جذرى بينهما وهو وحدانية الله 
فلو اخذ موسى الاسطورة وكتبها بأسلوب بشرى دون وحى الهى لكان سيضيف على الاسطورة خيالات وتفاصيل وتعقيدات اكتر لتصبح اكثر خرافيه عن الاول 

ولكن ماحدث هو العكس فموسى بفعل الوحى لم يتأثر بالمعتقدات الوثنية الاسطورية عن تعدد الالهه وارجع قصة الخلق الى اصلها المكتوب بين ايدينا الان فى سفر التكوين والتأكيد على وحدانية الله وان الله خلق الانسان على صورته لا لكى يساعده فى عمل الارض كما تقول الالواح السومرية 

لان تنسى ياعزيزى ان قصة الخلق كانت متداولة بالتواتر من ايام ادم الى ان اتى موسى وسجلها فى سفر التكوين 

فلا تستغرب ان السومريين والبابليين كانوا يعرفون جزء من القصة الحقيقية ودونوها على الالواح السومرية ولكن لان هذا التدوين لم يكن وحيا ودخل فيه العنصر البشرى والتأليف البشرى ابتعد تماما عن الحقيقة ودخل فى عالم الاساطير

لى عودة مرة اخرى فى موضوع المرأة حسب وقتى 
*


----------



## تيمو (25 فبراير 2011)

الحقيقة عزيزتي نانسي ردك أعجبني جداً وأقنعني  لم يخطر على بالي من قبل هذه النظرة للأمر ..

شكراً


----------



## حمورابي (25 فبراير 2011)

*تحية

تسجيل متابعة . 
مع عودة للموضوع إنْ شاء الله . 
*


----------

